# Having Trouble With Portal To RCI?



## PinkTink63 (Mar 25, 2015)

Is anyone else having trouble signing into RCI through WorldMark?


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 26, 2015)

Yup,
Just tried at 9:48 pm PST on iPad. Address is bar looks right, but blank screen and when I hit refresh I get error 404 and a bunch of tech info


----------



## cotraveller (Mar 26, 2015)

Seems to be working ok now.  I logged in and did a quick search with no problems.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mine didn't work one evening from about 11:00pm until mid afternoon the following day! Seems to be working fine now except for those scheduled maintenance things!


----------

